# Top secret Sunday meet planned !



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry cant tell you anything about it :-X John


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

oooooo the suspense


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

All will be revealed soon !  Now can I go home please ?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

nope ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

I'll be come if pgtt is going.....he's bloody gorgeous :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That bugger, he nicked my photo !
come on lets have it back please, he put his own pic on BL's ! Good morning !  John (Did I ever say I liked your luverly new pic !) ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Is it still a secret? ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep, no one has found out at all !

Pssst...and it aint on Sunday either but thats a secret.
:-X John


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But I have a BIGGER secret. I know what the girls are planning to do!! 

...and I plan to stalk them!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

They think Doris is coming, but its me in her knickers...  On the 7th December..


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Vlastan, Whats the secret?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Vlastan, Whats the secret?


If I tell you it won't be a secret!! Unless of course you are prepared to pay to learn the secret!! :


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

Top secret Sunday meat?

:et me guess

Beef? Pork? Lamb

I'm up for any of them ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ah....but it aint Sunday therefore it could be Friday...then

Cod
Plaice
Mackerel
Eel
Pike
Shark
Herring
Kipper

So its a secret Fish then (any how it all tastes like chicken !! ;D ;D ;D John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Salmon please  and can it be Thursday ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

How about a compromise then, Surf 'n Turf and we'll have that on Friday and Saturday !  Jane


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

how about a greek kebab?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now thats enough, my chair is soaked now, stop it ! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Friday and Saturday: yum, yum  how about some diving then


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

you have to learn to eat a kebab properly jon and not drip grease down you :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> you have to learn to eat a kebab properly jon and not drip grease down you :


...try to educate an Englishman how to eat a kebab? Dirty business after you had lots to drink!! :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Phil, you wouldnt want grease on that lovely tie would you ?
Vlatulance, even 20 cokes wouldnt be a problem - I'd be fizzin a bit though !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes, the secret can now be revealed, there was indeed a top secret meeting (that I can tell you absolutely nothing about ) . It took place somewhere, sometime today. :-X

And it was bloody great thankyou !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How come I've missed it  :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh Daniela , so you werent there ?

Could have sworn it was you, sorry.. :-[

She was in a TT though ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Did the evil kid take my car again


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

can i bring my lady to the meet?


----------

